# Ever seen a train lay its own track?



## Don Hazen (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever seen a train lay its own track?

http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/

Don


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

And they say that computer technology is amazing.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats unreal to think someone though about how to do it and make the machinery to do this great video 10 out of ten like the guy in the office in the cab feet up hard at work caferacer


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee I wounder where I've seen this before. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was impressive! It looks as if it only replaces track and ties already layed but that still is a major accomplishment!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed, fascinating scene. I ran across an Amtrak work train replacing the mainline between Baltimore and Washington DC this summer. Very interesting looking at the unique pieces of equipment that have been developed for this purpose.

http://picasaweb.google.com/naptowneng/AmtrakWorkTrain#

Oops, some G railroading seems to have appeared as well.


Jerry


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11 Aug 2010 06:23 AM 
Gee I wounder where I've seen this before. Later RJD 
Maybe on MLS... *Same thing*


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I need that crew to visit my layout this summer! lol


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well the train in Gumby used to not only lay its track but also oull it up behind as it traveled! 
used to really weird me out as a kid


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, about 10 times... on 10 posts between here and LSC. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Aug 2010 09:11 PM 
Yes, about 10 times... on 10 posts between here and LSC. 

Greg 

This fits with what my Dad always said,

"I can tell a train has been by here... it left tracks."


----------

